# Help on foods and surprise



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am soo lost on where to start with eliminating foods. I am used to label reading because of my many allergies, but there are sooo many things to learn and way too much info on the internet.

I love to munch on Ritz crackers, but I have a feeling those are a no no.

I'm very surprised that people I know with Hypo DON'T know that they should watch what they eat. My mom is one of them, and my neighbor who is a nurse is another one. My mom was diagnosed in 1962 and my neighbor about 20 years ago.

Is the connection between food and hypo acting up fairly new?


----------



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone?

Is food eliminating fairly new?

What foods have you found affect how you feel?

What foods have you found jump start your thyroid and make you feel better?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Familytreenutfinder1970 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Is food eliminating fairly new?
> 
> ...


Foods and chemicals that affect me in a negative manner are glutens, canned foods, chemical additives like MGS and other sodiums, artificial sweetners, heavily chlorinated or fluorided water.

I don't have a thyroid so there is nothing to jump start but I do find that eating "right for me" keeps me feeling pretty terrific every day.

It could be that food eliminating is fairly new due to genetic tampering and "processing." Additives like soy and so forth. Melamine, Cyanuric acid etc..


----------



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

Andros said:


> Foods and chemicals that affect me in a negative manner are glutens, canned foods, chemical additives like MGS and other sodiums, artificial sweetners, heavily chlorinated or fluorided water.
> 
> I don't have a thyroid so there is nothing to jump start but I do find that eating "right for me" keeps me feeling pretty terrific every day.
> 
> It could be that food eliminating is fairly new due to genetic tampering and "processing." Additives like soy and so forth. Melamine, Cyanuric acid etc..


Thanks Andros!

1. This is a dumb question, heavily chlorinated, I know you mean drinking water, but has there ever been a connection between swimming water and lowering thyroid? Just wonder if absorption (swimming) has anything to do with it? I know it's absorbed through the skin, so it doesn't get into our blood stream, but does it affect the thyroid? Sorry I know it's a little "out there". Just came to mind.

2. We have city water and it's soft water, should I be concerned about drinking it?

3. Actually, we drink the water that is filtered through our fridge unit and we have 2 filters the water goes through 1st. Is that better?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Familytreenutfinder1970 said:


> Thanks Andros!
> 
> 1. This is a dumb question, heavily chlorinated, I know you mean drinking water, but has there ever been a connection between swimming water and lowering thyroid? Just wonder if absorption (swimming) has anything to do with it? I know it's absorbed through the skin, so it doesn't get into our blood stream, but does it affect the thyroid? Sorry I know it's a little "out there". Just came to mind.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes........................pool water, chlorinated definitely affects the thyroid. You can Google it and turn up plenty on the subject matter. And I do mean plenty!

There is no dumb question.

Filtered water is good; much better for you. I don't know much about the different filters though. We buy distilled water to drink even though we do have a filter on the fridge unit.


----------



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

Andros said:


> Oh, yes........................pool water, chlorinated definitely affects the thyroid. You can Google it and turn up plenty on the subject matter. And I do mean plenty!
> 
> There is no dumb question.
> 
> Filtered water is good; much better for you. I don't know much about the different filters though. We buy distilled water to drink even though we do have a filter on the fridge unit.


WOW! I really didn't think it would affect the thyroid!

My mom is hypo and has been a big swimmer for decades and does it to stay in shape and loves it.

I am hesitant to mention it to her, because she said "that's news to me" when I told her foods affect the thyroid. I should have said "but mom, foods for you can trigger migraines". I think it might have gotten through to her a little bit. I know she won't want to give up her swimming which she loves.

She was diagnosed in 1962ish with hypo and back then I'm sure that they didn't know about foods affecting the thyroid. But, all I can do is share with her what I learn, and it's up to her if she wants to do anything about it.

I have a feeling I will need to overhaul my eating (I tend to be an emotional eater). It's good to know that even swimming can affect the thyroid.


----------



## Jenne (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been following a low carb diet that is very similar to Atkins and it has been having a positive affect on my health. I make sure to consume lots of good fats such as olive oil, coconut oil, or from fish like salmon, or by eating avocados. Cutting out carbs (other than good carbs from veggies, and a few low carb fruits) has made a big difference for me (I'll eventually add in more good carbs a little bit at a time).

I've gone dairy, gluten, and soy free as well. I avoid caffeine, sugar,alcohol, MSG, and nightshade foods bother me sometimes too (such as tomatoes, potatoes, peppers, egg plant, etc.) I've also noticed that brassica veggies such as broccoli and cauliflower are also bothersome for me.

I've lost about 50 pounds in the last 7 months and I've balanced my blood sugar and insulin levels by following this diet (I have Hyperinsulinemic Hypoglycemia with insulin resistance in addition to PCOS, and Hashimoto's disease so diet plays a huge role in my health). My testosterone levels also went down considerably as I lost the extra weight which was a bonus.

I hope that you're able to find a diet that suits your personal needs and helps you to feel better! Good luck


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Jenne, so glad you mentioned Tomatoes, Potatoes, ect. The Nightshades are well named, they were deadly for me anyhow. I suffered terrible IBS for 45years and only found what the problem was when i stopped eating Potatoes for a brief while. Being thick in the Head i continued eating Tomatoes ect until the penny dropped... there are other causes of IBS of course, but this was mine, (I wasnt aware of food sensitivities back then,like people now are)
The nightshades are generally inflammatory on the gut tissues, not sure about thyroids, though it wouldnt surprise me. Sadly, there has been up to now little info on the net, but there is some. Several weeks of Potato and Tomato free some will notice a big difference,
I have plenty of health problems but IBS is no longer one of them. I so miss eating those tasty little suckers, but for the health of the World I wish the Nightshades were all gathered up, dumped into the deepest ocean and banned from sale..
Cheers,


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

PS, several years now since any IBS, and going gluten free a few weeks ago is also helping my thyroid( I think.) 
And i used to think all the diet obsessives were hysterical. now i'm one of them.
Instant Karma!


----------



## suzzeeeQ2011 (Sep 27, 2012)

hmmmm....so, just being IN the chlorinated pool is a problem? breathing it?

I am doing low-carb like you, Jenne. I also have eliminated all the foods that I've been reading about..peanuts, broccoli, cauliflower, etc etc etc...I'm so new to this (taking meds only about a week) that I am not sure how that will make me feel. Still waiting for meds to kick in...was told it could take 4-6 weeks. Guess I will need to be patient


----------

